# New Walther P1....



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello all,

Back in 1980 I shot a P-38, and to this day I remember how it fit the hand and how well it shot. I've always wanted one of my own, and now that I inadvertently started to collect German P models, I finally decided to get a P1 from Dan's Ammo. Picked it up yesterday, and took it to the range today. 200 rounds of WWB and Blazer, without a single failure of any type. I really like the way this pistol sits in the hand - very "pointable" I guess. I can already tell that it, along with my P5c and P7, will be my favorite range guns. I hope to do a range report in the coming weeks.

Below is a pic of what came with the pistol. The pistol itself has a number of faint handling marks on the sides of the slide that don't really stand out until the room light is reflected off the sides. Inside, it looks perfect, and I have a feeling that it has not been used. Only stored for a long period of time. The bore is perfect.

It's sitting in my lap with a snap cap in it as I type this....

PhilR.
p.s. if anyone's interested, I put up a detailed range report on the P5c in the Range Reports section.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations, that's a nice pistol. I also am very fond of the German single stack nines. Sounds like you might need to pick up a P5 and a P6 too.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

hberttmank said:


> Congratulations, that's a nice pistol. I also am very fond of the German single stack nines. Sounds like you might need to pick up a P5 and a P6 too.


I'm way ahead of you! :smt023 See my range report on the P5c and P7 in the range report section, and I hope to put up a report on my P6 in the coming weeks.

cheers,
Philr.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think thoes are kind of on the rare side of the guns you'll find here. They are cool old guns but a little hard to find around here. Good luck.


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Congratulations Phil, I know what you mean. The natural fit in the hand and point is really something else. Once I picked one up, I too just had to get one, Its still one of my favorites to take to the range. Here's a photo of mine with wood grips.


----------

